# Negative 1st PGD cycle; Embryologist blames luck and not recommending any tests



## sholay (Jun 12, 2011)

Dear All

My sad story:
I am 33 and DH 33 too.
We went for our first IVF-PGD cycle & everything seemed to go great. 18 eggs reaching 7 A+ embryos by day 5.
Our doctor suggested that everything was perfect inside my body too and the uterus, endometrium everything was excellent.
We had 3 embryos (5 day) transferred and we took all the care and caution in 2 WW. Our doctor said in our case, there was almost 90% probability of getting pregnant with atleast one baby.

I had to go for my blood HCG but 1 day before the test I started to bleed. It was BFN.

Though totally gutted, we gathered courage back to discuss with our RE. He seems to be in shock himself and said he could not give any reason. He still said we were unlucky and that could be the only reason.

We asked him why does he not wish to investigate more and recommend some tests esp Immune (the chicago) tests and Beta integrin tests. But he seems to be adamant and says we should go for another cycle and such tests are for people with 3 or more failed cycles. He again is very hopeful in our next cycle.

This to me looks very strange & reactive way of diagnosis than being proactive. Has anyone of you been in our situation? Please help & guide.

Thanks a million for your replies.


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Sholay,

I am in a similar position to you (but was using donor egg for my 1st transfer) and had a BFN in Sept after having two good quality embryos transferred.  I also have been told its totally bad luck and to try again before spending large amounts of money on immunes testing.

I must admit I trust my clinic and I am having my second tx in November at Bcn IVF in Spain, the statistics for getting pregnant are good and I am not going to worry about immunes until I get my outcome on this next tx.  I emailed my consultant with lots of questions and he said I should do nothing different and just try again.  From your info you posted I am hoping you have some frosties to have FET soon?

I do think its a numbers game and you need to have a few rounds for it to succeed, we are sadly not all lucky first time.  Fingers crossed we both get our BFP next time around  , as I don't have the funds for expensive immunes tests in London.

Love Passenger x


----------



## sholay (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Passenger

Good to hear from someone who is in my boat.

We are having treatment in Cyprus (Genesis) and surprisingly, we are also going for the second cycle end of November.

Good luck to both of us and I hope this time both of us end up with a BFP.

My doctor states he is positive it should happen this time. Fingers crossed for people who are in our situation.

Thanks for your message


----------

